# Protein Powders in UAE



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all 

I'll be moving to Abu Dhabi and would like to take protein powder with me in my Checked in Luggage. Will this be an issue?

I have traveled to other places world wide like Thailand and taken this before without issue!!

Regards


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I can't see why it would be a problem, so long as it is a quantity for personal use and not a suitcase full that looks like it might be sold commercially (different rules for imports for business).
I often bring food and drink products into UAE in my checked luggage.


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

AlexDhabi said:


> I can't see why it would be a problem, so long as it is a quantity for personal use and not a suitcase full that looks like it might be sold commercially (different rules for imports for business).
> I often bring food and drink products into UAE in my checked luggage.


Thank for the response!! I plan to bring it for personal use 2 packets that will last me 2 months or so whilst i settle down and make some money...  Would I have to declare these??


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

You can buy that type of product here (but maybe not the same brand you are familiar with). No, it would not need to be declared.


----------



## arlimbada (Aug 7, 2014)

Protein powder is sold widely in UAE.


----------

